# Puppy peeing!



## ponios (6 September 2017)

How old were your pups when they could make it through the night without peeing?

I have a 3 month old puppy who goes in the crate at night and yet he will have often done a big pee by the time I get down in the morning at 6.45 am. He goes to bed at around 10/10.30 and I always make sure he has a wee in the garden before bed.

I'm sure my other dog was making it through the night long before this! and a friend has a puppy that is 6 weeks younger and she has been making it through the night for a couple of weeks.


I don't think I have ever had a dog pee in its own bed, he absolutely stinks in the morning and pads the wet on his paws from one side of the kitchen to the back door when he goes out in the morning- I'm getting through a lot of kitchen roll! I clear up the mess with a spray that is supposed to get rid of the urine smell to discourage them from going again in the same spot.

Other then at night he has been such an easy puppy and has only had one accident in the house which was probably my fault as was yarning on the phone rather then paying attention to him standing by the door!


----------



## Widgeon (6 September 2017)

Just a thought - you might want to move this to "All About Dogs" - you might get a few more replies.

Our terrier is 18 weeks now and he weed in his crate (which they apparently never do - or so I was told...) until he was about 13 weeks. Not every night, but sometimes, and also during the day when he'd been in there literally ten minutes. So it wasn't as if we were leaving him too long - in fact we were doing exactly the same as you.

Then he stopped that around 13 weeks, and graduated to only weeing on the kitchen floor and the floor of the hall where we went for puppy classes (good, that). As of about ten days ago (so about 17 weeks) something has obviously clicked in his little puppy brain (plus I assume his bladder control has improved!) and suddenly it is all falling into place. No more weeing inside bar the odd accident, plus he travels excellently and will wait until the service station to have a wee.

Hang on in there, it will improve. I don't think it helps to compare your puppy to others - that way lies madness. If he doesn't have a wee problem outside his crate then I guess he's unlikely to have a UTI - might be worth ruling that out though (as we did!). Good luck, I know how it feels, I could have wept (actually I lie, I DID weep) at points but now it has started to all work out.


----------



## ponios (6 September 2017)

Thanks for your response Widgeon, fingers crossed he will grow out of it then!

I have no idea how to move this to "All about dogs", where I had intended posting! So I will re-post in correct group! I hope I don''t get in trouble for posting it again!


----------



## AudreyT (12 September 2017)

I don't have any idea. Haven't you give proper potty training?


----------



## Antw23uk (21 September 2017)

We brought our puppy at 14 weeks old, she was reared outside in stables on a farm. We got her on the Saturday I think and she was house trained and waiting by the back door for a wee within the first week. Last wee at between 2200-2300 depending on what time when went to bed. Alarm set for 0200-0230 in the morning when she was woken up and put out for another wee and then alarm rest for about 0600 (but either of us were generally up about then anyway)

I'd not heard of the 'stupid o'clock' method before but it was well worth the effort  Although at the time waking a sleeping puppy and standing out in the cold, wet and windy garden at 0200 in the morning was not fun!


----------



## missmatch (21 September 2017)

Are you making sure all smell of puppy pee is gone? Otherwise he might still smell it and think it's ok. I use biological powder and safe4 
If it's any consolation one of mine wasn't dry till nearly 6 months. Not entirely her fault, she had frequent uti's. A change in diet, removal of puppy pads and she was dry in a week. 
Maybe worth looking outside the box? Three months is very young though, I wouldn't worry to much just yet.


----------



## Amymay (21 September 2017)

I would set the alarm for 2am to take Daisy out for a wee (after a bed time wee of about 10.30). I'd them be back up again a t 6.00. I did this from 3 months old for about 4 weeks, gradually getting later until she went all night (still getting up at 6.00am though).


----------

